# Michael kors vs louis vuitton



## rodriguezxoxo

What are your thoughts between leather mk or the canvas LV ? quality wise NOT which brand has been out longer


----------



## kings_20

I have quite a few MK leather handbags and the leather is great. Really durable too.  Nice and soft.  No complaints. They have some great structured leathers too. 

I have a few LV coated canvas pieces and they are great too. The monogram canvas is thick and sturdy. Vachetta is a PITA though. The Damier Ebene is great but the canvas is smooshier and not as thick as the monogram canvas. 

Both are great but price wise, MK wins hands down. LV is more prestigious but costs way more than its worth IMO.


----------



## rodriguezxoxo

kings_20 said:
			
		

> I have quite a few MK leather handbags and the leather is great. Really durable too.  Nice and soft.  No complaints. They have some great structured leathers too.
> 
> I have a few LV coated canvas pieces and they are great too. The monogram canvas is thick and sturdy. Vachetta is a PITA though. The Damier Ebene is great but the canvas is smooshier and not as thick as the monogram canvas.
> 
> Both are great but price wise, MK wins hands down. LV is more prestigious but costs way more than its worth IMO.



Thanks so much! I don't have a LV am planning to buy one but I feel like your just paying for the name ? Get me, it's canvas nothing compared to real leather but there this thought that I NEED one maybe am just crazy lol


----------



## cvlshopaholic

rodriguezxoxo said:


> Thanks so much! I don't have a LV am planning to buy one but I feel like your just paying for the name ? Get me, it's canvas nothing compared to real leather but there this thought that I NEED one maybe am just crazy lol



At a certain point with all designer handbags and goods you are paying for a name.  LV and MK both make great bags, I think LV gets a slight leg up in terms of quality, but it really comes down to which mono you prefer to be seen wearing and how much you're willing to pay for it!


----------



## Googleme

I own both and please don't use a baby wipe to clean a leather Kors...I learned the hard way. Lol I  think Kors Michael line is a good investment beautiful bags. I haven't had any quality issues and I own a few.


----------



## rodriguezxoxo

I dot have kids I just feel like I NEED a LV just because its a luxury brand is that too bad ?


----------



## Googleme

rodriguezxoxo said:


> I dot have kids I just feel like I NEED a LV just because its a luxury brand is that too bad ?



Not at all!! thats how I justify my purchases. lol Plus I work hard and I feel Im worth the investment!  lol


----------



## rodriguezxoxo

Haha ! Thank god  but family thinks am crazzzzyyy for wanting an 800$ purse! I do think though its just canvas not real leather like michael kors and its less then half the price I would pay for a LV , but when I see it on someone I feel like I NEED it


----------



## Googleme

rodriguezxoxo said:


> Haha ! Thank god  but family thinks am crazzzzyyy for wanting an 800$ purse! I do think though its just canvas not real leather like michael kors and its less then half the price I would pay for a LV , but when I see it on someone I feel like I NEED it



I bought an Artsy MM, Delightful GM, and 2 luggage tags at the same time and I have no regrets. I've been stalking them for over a year and it was either buy now or shut up about it. lol The prices will only go up and if I continued to wait, I would have been priced out, sooooo...I said now or never and 2 weeks ago I did it! This is the best time to make reckless purchases while young and "single". Look at it as an investment- an heirloom. :giggles:


----------



## rodriguezxoxo

Googleme said:
			
		

> I bought an Artsy MM, Delightful GM, and 2 luggage tags at the same time and I have no regrets. I've been stalking them for over a year and it was either buy now or shut up about it. lol The prices will only go up and if I continued to wait, I would have been priced out, sooooo...I said now or never and 2 weeks ago I did it! This is the best time to make reckless purchases while young and "single". Look at it as an investment- an heirloom. :giggles:



Very true and since prices go up you can always sell for almost the price you bought it for so I feel like its a win win (:


----------



## Bag Fetish

Well I have to say I have both  tho my LV is an older model so the canvas is better quality imo compared to what they are handing out now... 

that being said I have a top zip tote (mks version of the totally) and although I haven't really handled a totally I think its a perfect bag and very comparable at a fraction of the price.

I bought the MK bag(my first) while in vegas this past summer and used it for about 2 weeks straight. I tossed it on the floor of the car an the plane when I cam home.. the bag is amazing.  It cost me 179$ plus tax so i'm not worrying about the bag.

I think its going to hold up just as good and the LV but we will see.
I see it as, totally is mass produced. Its not an exclusive bag.  Its coat canvas  not LEATHER..  MK tote is coated canvas, and mass produced... so do the math!  What does the totally have that the mk bag doesn't?   No one will convince me the totally is a better bag and will last longer when used under the same conditions.


----------



## LuvnMyBags

Googleme said:


> I own both and please don't use a baby wipe to clean a leather Kors...I learned the hard way. Lol I think Kors Michael line is a good investment beautiful bags. I haven't had any quality issues and I own a few.
> 
> View attachment 1909394


 
GIRL!!! You're my hero! LOL 

ITA. I have both and love both!

assets.macys.com/navapp/web20/assets/script/scene7/core/images/spacer.gif


----------



## LuvnMyBags

MK, for the price point, you can't go wrong. True workhorse bags, and you don't have to baby the leather like the LV mono w/vachetta.

Some of my fave's are







I have it in brown. It's a Macy's exclusive. I've used this bag so much and it looks brand spanking new!

I also love this tote






Great knock-around bag. "Throw my kids stuff in and go" bag. Great for shopping trips too.

We get a lot of rain and snow here so, sadly, my mono LV's don't get out as much as I like. I do keep a plastic bag in the inside zip pocket for emergencies though.

Let us know what you decide


----------



## missbrasilnyc

rodriguezxoxo said:


> Haha ! Thank god  but family thinks am crazzzzyyy for wanting an 800$ purse! I do think though its just canvas not real leather like michael kors and its less then half the price I would pay for a LV , but when I see it on someone I feel like I NEED it



I wish the purses I wanted were $800... my parents would probably have a heart attack if they knew of the ones $1000 and up that I've been eyeing...lmao! Problems in lifeee!


----------



## Googleme

LuvnMyBags said:


> GIRL!!! You're my hero! LOL
> 
> ITA. I have both and love both!
> 
> assets.macys.com/navapp/web20/assets/script/scene7/core/images/spacer.gif


 
I laughed so hard at your comment!! You are so funny and I love it!! hahahaha!


----------



## LuvnMyBags

Googleme said:


> I laughed so hard at your comment!! You are so funny and I love it!! hahahaha!


 
 Thanks. Nice to meet you too. I try to have fun whenever possible and besides....

They say smiling/laughing burns calories and right now I'm trying to outpace the scrambled egg and cheese burritos I just had for breakfast. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Lvkorey

Well, not all lv is canvas, and the quality is much much better IMO but its two completely different leagues your considering. MK is nice but you obv like leather so why not go for a leather lv or Chanel. And lv isn't mass produced, maybe not completely handmade, but not mass produced. You will feel the quality difference with it on your arm and that's why you pay the extra to get something from a premiere designer. (: whatever you decide enjoy!!!!


----------



## armanigirl

I love both actually....

I have the Hamilton Black large luggage and there are white spots peeking out from the seems and the leather has already scratched pretty bad in one area (i think i rubbed it against a sharp part of my desk). I was thinking about it yesterday that i spent almost $400 on this bag...The handles has stretched out a lot for me (since I stuff clothes and my Ipad in there at times and a small makeup bag). It doesn't hold up its shape. 

I don't have any other MK bags....so I'm not sure what to tell you. I have plenty of LV bags (Canvas) and the leather is really durable and thick! No pre-treatment either. I'd say that if you are going to spend $400 or more for a bag, may as well get an LV for a few hundred bucks more... 
I'm not opposed to MK bags either..the leather is smooshy and soft and I still like my Hamilton...it just depends what you are looking for. Both are good choices but at the end of the day, it's whatever you prefer. GL!


----------



## bunnches

Bumping this thread...I'am a die hard LV lover and have several of their bags.  So far, I have had no problems with their quality and I've been using LV for about 20 years now.  Yes, the newer bags in the last 10 years or so seem to have had some quality problems, but I haven't experienced any personally.  I take very good care of my bags though and never set them on floors, touch them with dirty hands, etc.  I have canvas and leather LV and I prefer the canvas...much lighter and more durable.  I also have had MK bags for about 5 years now and love them also.  I only have bags from the Astor line, but I have never had any problems with them either.  The leather seems to be of good quality, the stitching is durable, the hardware is solid.  I love LV for the classic, timeless look they portray and I love MK for the funkier, edgy look and color options.  I wouldn't give up either brand, but to compare is impossible.  LV is a high end luxury status brand and MK more contemporary...its like comparing a Lexus to a KIA...both are great, well made cars, but one just conveys a richer lifestyle than the other!


----------



## nessie805

bunnches said:
			
		

> Bumping this thread...I'am a die hard LV lover and have several of their bags.  So far, I have had no problems with their quality and I've been using LV for about 20 years now.  Yes, the newer bags in the last 10 years or so seem to have had some quality problems, but I haven't experienced any personally.  I take very good care of my bags though and never set them on floors, touch them with dirty hands, etc.  I have canvas and leather LV and I prefer the canvas...much lighter and more durable.  I also have had MK bags for about 5 years now and love them also.  I only have bags from the Astor line, but I have never had any problems with them either.  The leather seems to be of good quality, the stitching is durable, the hardware is solid.  I love LV for the classic, timeless look they portray and I love MK for the funkier, edgy look and color options.  I wouldn't give up either brand, but to compare is impossible.  LV is a high end luxury status brand and MK more contemporary...its like comparing a Lexus to a KIA...both are great, well made cars, but one just conveys a richer lifestyle than the other!



Well Said! I just made my first MK purches the patent bordeaux zip wallet an its Amazing! I love the plate in te front an holds well like my LV ZCP  of course the MK holds more. If i compared to Vernis Zippy id say MK is alil longer (not by much) but no real difference an Im still Satisfied with the Quality. I also hope to Make a Future MK purches later down the road for variety as i just got into handbags not that long.


----------



## Jewels24

I am not a big fan of Michael Kors handbags, although I do like some of their more trendy pieces, and agree they are well made. Maybe, I would purchase a colourful leather piece, or statement piece from MK that I knew I would likely give away down the road (as opposed to spending large amounts of $$$ on an LV or Gucci to the same effect), however I usually purchase Coach if I am looking for a trendy piece. With regard to Mk purses, when I look at them, all I see are Louis Vuitton "inspired" pieces. While all designers are inspired by one another, it is quite apparent that MK's intention with quite a number of their pieces was to create a "more affordable version of a Louis Vuitton".  In fact, LVMH used to own a large stake in MK, which it sold to focus on its more premier brands.  Michael Kors designs for LVMH's Celine line still. His original designs sell for a premium (ie Celine); however, it is all too apparent to me that his namesake line is just a more affordable alternative for people wanting an LV (or other premier designer) handbag. It is for this reason that I don't greatly care for the Michael Kors handbag line.  For the most part, I feel it is uninspired. I love fashion, and I believe Michael Kors is a talented designer. However, when I purchase a handbag, I am looking for something well-made, but also original--something Michael Kors' handbag line is not! 

If you can afford the LV, purchase the LV as it is far superior.  However, if you cannot afford it, then purchase the MK purse, as it is a well-made bag that will give you the "look" you are going for at an affordable price.


----------



## nessie805

I have a LV vernis pomme cles an a Pomme ZCP and i love them just the same here as this MK zip around Wallet i got at Macys for 100$ an this wallet holds my check book an less used card like mine an my kids library cardssss


----------



## whateve

I would rather have a leather MK than a canvas LV. I like the leather LVs but I can't justify the price tag, knowing that I would never be happy to have just one bag. With MK, I get a bag I love, I don't have to worry about something happening to it, and I can afford as many as I want. On top of that, MK bags have a lot more inside pockets. 

For the price of a canvas LV, I can get a spectacular leather bag in a less pricey brand.


----------



## mssmelanie

nessie805 said:
			
		

> I have a LV vernis pomme cles an a Pomme ZCP and i love them just the same here as this MK zip around Wallet i got at Macys for 100$ an this wallet holds my check book an less used card like mine an my kids library cardssss



I love your wallet!  I have 2 lv vernis bags and this would go perfectly!


----------



## nessie805

mssmelanie said:
			
		

> I love your wallet!  I have 2 lv vernis bags and this would go perfectly!



I wanted the vernis long zippy wallet but at 900$ i could get my Eva an a DA cles LOL i couldnt justify it so this was my next option to primarily hold my checkbook n other goodies  an i love it  the plate hasnt even scratched yet an its been just roaming freely inside my bags too


----------



## LoVeinLA

nessie805 said:
			
		

> I have a LV vernis pomme cles an a Pomme ZCP and i love them just the same here as this MK zip around Wallet i got at Macys for 100$ an this wallet holds my check book an less used card like mine an my kids library cardssss



I agree, I think MK has some nice wallets.


----------



## LoVeinLA

whateve said:
			
		

> I would rather have a leather MK than a canvas LV. I like the leather LVs but I can't justify the price tag, knowing that I would never be happy to have just one bag. With MK, I get a bag I love, I don't have to worry about something happening to it, and I can afford as many as I want. On top of that, MK bags have a lot more inside pockets.
> 
> For the price of a canvas LV, I can get a spectacular leather bag in a less pricey brand.



Although my canvas LV has outlasted all my coach leather bags.  In fact, the leather trim on my LV has to be replaced while my canvas portion still looks new.   I love the LV canvas bags... They truly are durable!


----------



## tiggycat

LuvnMyBags said:


> MK, for the price point, you can't go wrong. True workhorse bags, and you don't have to baby the leather like the LV mono w/vachetta.
> 
> Some of my fave's are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it in brown. It's a Macy's exclusive. I've used this bag so much and it looks brand spanking new!
> 
> I also love this tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great knock-around bag. "Throw my kids stuff in and go" bag. Great for shopping trips too.
> 
> We get a lot of rain and snow here so, sadly, my mono LV's don't get out as much as I like. I do keep a plastic bag in the inside zip pocket for emergencies though.
> 
> Let us know what you decide



I bought a MK Large Pouchette in the brown Jet Set pattern for church, parties and other events where I only need to carry a small amount of stuff - as an alternative to an LV Eva or Pochette since I couldn't bring myself to pay that much for such a small bag. I have an LV Speedy (damier) and I think the quality of the MK  Jet Set is every bit as good - plus I like the lining of the MK better.


----------



## Littlejo00

You also have to think that an LV bag is more of a target than MK. I would feel more vulnerable carrying something like that than I would a Michael Kors; especially while traveling! Just my opinion.


----------



## magenta924

I have both. I really like LV but I too can't afford to pay such a large price tag for their items. I rather have 1 of everything by different brands.


----------



## ksan

I personally like MK better than LV


----------



## SarahLVoe

I own several LV bags and planning to purchase at least 3 more. The LV totally was never on my radar until lately and therefore will not be in budget for awhile since I will be buying the 3 original bags that I wanted. I decided that a nice alternative to the LV totally would be the MK tote. I went looking at the bag today and I must say they are lovely and are at a very decent price! However, the quality is slightly better overall when it comes to LV pieces but the MK leather is more worry free since it is already treated. I agree with a previous post that a large number of MK bags look too similar to LV bags but for the price tag you can still get the look you want without  spending a lot more. MK are good throw around versions of LVs so if a beater bag fits your needs better than MK hands down! LV is still a luxury IMO.


----------



## nessie805

SarahLVoe said:
			
		

> I own several LV bags and planning to purchase at least 3 more. The LV totally was never on my radar until lately and therefore will not be in budget for awhile since I will be buying the 3 original bags that I wanted. I decided that a nice alternative to the LV totally would be the MK tote. I went looking at the bag today and I must say they are lovely and are at a very decent price! However, the quality is slightly better overall when it comes to LV pieces but the MK leather is more worry free since it is already treated. I agree with a previous post that a large number of MK bags look too similar to LV bags but for the price tag you can still get the look you want without  spending a lot more. MK are good throw around versions of LVs so if a beater bag fits your needs better than MK hands down! LV is still a luxury IMO.



I was also into the totally aswell and had my eyes on a Azur PM, specificly for a trip i took over holidays. An to say the least. I went with the Vanilla MK version. I couldnt spend so much to use as a beater/diaper bag. If i want a LV bag its gonna be for my daily uses out n about. Not for some of the things  ive put in my MK like My toddlers food/snack items and her cups (yes some even had milk n just tossed it inside. Lol but for occassions such as im glad i found a Alternative and after the long time it endured during at disney. It still looks new and very care free. I have no time to baby a bag while out n having fun with family.


----------



## Halloweenmommy

nessie805 said:
			
		

> I was also into the totally aswell and had my eyes on a Azur PM, specificly for a trip i took over holidays. An to say the least. I went with the Vanilla MK version. I couldnt spend so much to use as a beater/diaper bag. If i want a LV bag its gonna be for my daily uses out n about. Not for some of the things  ive put in my MK like My toddlers food/snack items and her cups (yes some even had milk n just tossed it inside. Lol but for occassions such as im glad i found a Alternative and after the long time it endured during at disney. It still looks new and very care free. I have no time to baby a bag while out n having fun with family.



Agreed!


----------



## every1dreams

I'm def more of an LV fan, simply bc of the name itself, have owned a cpl canvas (artsy & galliera) a leather cross body I was gifted, would love to 1 day get a leather, but for now def would choose MK simply bc I love big bags, n to own LV in the style I'd want would def break the bank. I enjoy it a lot more if its a good price functional and stylish, of course having a little funds left over makes it even that much better. So for now ill have to say MK wins.


----------



## rainrowan

For exclusivity go with LV. Otherwise, I feel the MK monogram is every bit as eye catching as the LV. I have an LV mono speedy and am eyeing the MK mono brown wallets lately. 

I notice with my LV, sometimes I get judged because of the LV image however annoying that may be. With the MK, people seem more accepting, but probably depends on the area you live in.

While the LV is considered luxury level, the MKs are more organizational-oriented and functional (straps) than most of the LVs I've come across. So you have to weigh the pros and cons... and of course your budget and what you intend to use the bag for.


----------



## nessie805

Ive gron a eye for MK i got my first MK this year,  but i know LV released the Metis Hobo recently and for coach i saw a email for the "courtney" which looks very similar to metis? Or is it just me?? Lol


----------



## redskynight

ksan said:


> I personally like MK better than LV



Me too.


----------



## SarahLVoe

nessie805 said:
			
		

> Ive gron a eye for MK i got my first MK this year,  but i know LV released the Metis Hobo recently and for coach i saw a email for the "courtney" which looks very similar to metis? Or is it just me?? Lol



I was just at the mall and walked by the coach store and thought the exact same thing!! Not just you! Lol


----------



## nessie805

SarahLVoe said:


> I was just at the mall and walked by the coach store and thought the exact same thing!! Not just you! Lol



Lol yeah, i thought this looks familiar just with "color". Although i was at macys and seen the MK grayson BJtaylor did the reveiw on and Oh My its Gorgeous! It makes me want  problly will but this weekend


----------



## pandorabox

rodriguezxoxo said:


> What are your thoughts between leather mk or the canvas LV ? quality wise NOT which brand has been out longer



So glad I can across this. I was literally gonna post the exact same question.  I am going to read this through.


----------



## Masteryoda

One thing I hate to say is that there are SO many fake canvas LV monogram purses out there. They're been at flea markets for years and really exploded years ago when the Japanese line came out if I remember correctly. Fakes were literally everywhere and I still see some. They've gotten better with some of the fakes and it's hard to tell unless u actually r inspecting it up close. Some people now just assume every LV monogram is fake...that's how bad it has gotten over the years. MK isn't as bad with fakes (yet), Coach struggles with fakes too, but since the price point is lower, it's not automatically assumed by people that it's a fake bag. All I know is if I see a MK bag out I automatically assume its authentic, but LV I assume it's fake. Sucks but thats the reality of counterfeits.

It's sad to say because i luv LV quality but true. I have an LV Speedy that I've had for many years. It's an authentic bag and wears very well. U could run it over and it prob would survive. But the reality is that no one really pays attention to it...but carry out a MK or Coach and everyone totally luvs it. That being said...ur buying the bag for u and if u luv it and don't care what others think then u won't mind. The quality is there and YOU will know its real. But on the other hand let's b honest here...a monogram bag in general IS to show off the bag. Especially a canvas one.


----------



## iluda

LV has way better quality!


----------



## doddy

Apples and oranges my friends.


----------



## Maybi

I have both and do love them but I love my LV more... I have an LV NF Damier that battled wind, rain and snow but overall still looks good.  I got the saffiano MK equivalent to LV NF, the quality is good but not as good as LV.  Also I find it with the same load, the MK ia heavier for some reason.


----------



## DaniHutch

I just went yesterday to the LV store for the speedy 35. Gosh, was I disappointed! Ended up getting the large Grayson. In my opinion, the speedy was not enough bag for the high price. If I get a luxury bag, I probably would go with a Chanel bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

DaniHutch said:


> I just went yesterday to the LV store for the speedy 35. Gosh, was I disappointed! Ended up getting the large Grayson. In my opinion, the speedy was not enough bag for the high price. If I get a luxury bag, I probably would go with a Chanel bag.



I agree.  I have tried for years to figure out what all the hype is about over LV.  I just don't get it.  I'd much rather have a nice MK or Coach bag any day.


----------



## DaniHutch

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree.  I have tried for years to figure out what all the hype is about over LV.  I just don't get it.  I'd much rather have a nice MK or Coach bag any day.



Exactly! I think the Alexander Wang Rocco is in the same price range and is more bag for the money than the speedy! Regardless, I could not been much happier with my Grayson!!! Love this bag!


----------



## pinky7

I prefer LV. My mom has a purple leather MK hobo and the stitching on it was less meticulous on it, it started coming loose.
That being said, I saw this beautiful python leather MK hobo (think it was called the Tonne) and it was totally DROOLWORTHY!! I love his statement pieces. I also think they're more functional for everyday abuse because of the lower price point. His pajamas are also very comfortable


----------



## jade

I think MK needs to get its act together on repairs.  I did have a Sloan tote/top handle whatever it was bag, and I took it in for repair.  They "repair center" was actually the shoe repair place in the mall.  I had to follow up a few times to get the status and in the end they could never fix my clasp problem so I had to return it.  

The return policy in the boutiques sucks as well.  Coach does a much better job on the customer service end of things.


----------



## nessie805

jade said:


> I think MK needs to get its act together on repairs.  I did have a Sloan tote/top handle whatever it was bag, and I took it in for repair.  They "repair center" was actually the shoe repair place in the mall.  I had to follow up a few times to get the status and in the end they could never fix my clasp problem so I had to return it.
> 
> The return policy in the boutiques sucks as well.  Coach does a much better job on the customer service end of things.



I never even knew MK an coach Did repairs or anything!!:o


----------



## jade

nessie805 said:


> I never even knew MK an coach Did repairs or anything!!:o



Oh yes. Depending on the bag and warranty it might be free or only the cost of shipping. 

I had a coach bag that needed repair. They weren't able to fix it (it was about two years old, minor issue and totally my fault. There was a "bend" in the rolled leather handle.). They gave me a store credit for the full amount I paid. 

I was so impressed and became a coach fan for life. The MK experience pales in comparison. 

Wish me luck. I have a Kate spade that needs repair.


----------



## rainrowan

I have an LV Speedy 35. It was purchases as a special gift for myself.

When it came to getting a matching wallet, I just couldn't justify the LV wallet I wanted -- costs as much as the Speedy (practically).

Went with the Michael Kors zippy version, and I have been extremely happy with it. No regrets at all.


----------



## nessie805

rainrowan said:


> I have an LV Speedy 35. It was purchases as a special gift for myself.
> 
> When it came to getting a matching wallet, I just couldn't justify the LV wallet I wanted -- costs as much as the Speedy (practically).
> 
> Went with the Michael Kors zippy version, and I have been extremely happy with it. No regrets at all.



I feel the same way! I have a MK zippy and actually i think its alil bigger.


----------



## DoxieMom

Where I am from a real Louis Vuitton would be wasted with the amount of fakes running around. My little cousin swears hers is real but brags about paying under $200 for it!  Illinois isn't known for it's fashion sense.  I will stick with my Michael Kors Gryson!


----------



## helene20

rainrowan said:


> I have an LV Speedy 35. It was purchases as a special gift for myself.
> 
> When it came to getting a matching wallet, I just couldn't justify the LV wallet I wanted -- costs as much as the Speedy (practically).
> 
> Went with the Michael Kors zippy version, and I have been extremely happy with it. No regrets at all.



Feel the same, I love my Speedy 35 but can't justify LV wallets or cosmetic bags. I went to look at MK wallets today and like them a lot. For now I have a leather Coach wallet that I got on sale.


----------

